# FF NEWBIE



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi everyone  I have been looking through this site for ages now and the advice is fab so i though id join in. We have have been ttc over 8 years so had some tests and dh has low sperm count,finally got first letter for rvh to see dr agbaje and told us we would have to have icsi tx, Signed the forms 4 weeks ago so now in for the long wait till we get next letter. Any advise would be brill. Has anyone seen dr agbaje,he seems ok but a bit skechy on details lol im not really sure what will happen when we do get called,can anyone tell me how long does treatment go on for and how long the waiting lists are at the min? we were told a year so that would be next may,we are going aboard to get married in may so im worried that it will fall in the 2 weeks that we are away,can anyone tell me if i could put it of for a week or 2 if it is the same time. any help is greatly appriceated. Anyone at the same stage and fancy a waiting bubby?
GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU LADIES OUT THERE.                                                                                        ANGEL X


----------



## Hopeful NI (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello Angel - welcome on board

I am having my NHS tx at RFC, we signed our forms in Jan 09 and received our letter in April '10 for details of my May AF, which started on 4th June so started DR on 24th June, stimms start on 4th Aug and EC on 16th Aug.

You could always delay it by one month with details of your next AF. Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi hopeful, thanks for the reply it was very helpfull, theres so much to take in and very stressfull having to wait so long but at the mo cant afford to go private  the waiting will al be worth it. good luck on your journey keep me posted on how you get on xx


----------

